# Spirituális felemelkedés



## nza (2014 Január 12)

Sziasztok!

Érdekelne, hogy ki mit gondol az emberi tudatosság növekedéséről, illetve ki mit tesz érte?

Szeretném összegyűjteni azokat az embereket, akik akarnak tenni a tudatosság növeléséért, és szeretnének hasonló emberekkel eszmét cserélni, összefogni.


----------



## daibo (2014 Február 22)

nza írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> Érdekelne, hogy ki mit gondol az emberi tudatosság növekedéséről, illetve ki mit tesz érte?
> 
> Szeretném összegyűjteni azokat az embereket, akik akarnak tenni a tudatosság növeléséért, és szeretnének hasonló emberekkel eszmét cserélni, összefogni.


Kedves nza! Szerintem az emberi tudatosság nem növelhető és nem is csökkenthető. Mindenki, mindent tud, máris. Az más kérdés, hogy ebből a jelenlegi hiedelemrendszer mennyit enged használni, hiszen mire felnövünk, az önbecsülés leépül (leépítik?).
Én most azt gondolom, hogy a kondicionált gondolkodás igen szűkre szabja a mozgásteret és ebből eredhet a növekedés iránti igény. Túl sok az olyan információ, ami leköti a figyelmet és az időnket, miközben arról, hogy hogyan teremtjük a valóságunkat, alig van szó. Sőt.... Azaz információhiány miatt, tudatosan felépített félreértések, téves hiedelmek miatt van annyi fájdalom, szenvedés, vágyakozás, stb. -Amikor nem érezzük a saját erőnket.
Mindenkiben ott van az isteni szikra, ami működtet mindent, amiben egyek vagyunk és bármikor bárki el kezdheti működtetni. 

Ehhez szerintem nagy segítség a végre magyarul is megjelent Csodák tanítása c. könyv.


----------



## nza (2014 Február 22)

daibo írta:


> Kedves nza! Szerintem az emberi tudatosság nem növelhető és nem is csökkenthető. Mindenki, mindent tud, máris. Az más kérdés, hogy ebből a jelenlegi hiedelemrendszer mennyit enged használni, hiszen mire felnövünk, az önbecsülés leépül (leépítik?).
> Én most azt gondolom, hogy a kondicionált gondolkodás igen szűkre szabja a mozgásteret és ebből eredhet a növekedés iránti igény. Túl sok az olyan információ, ami leköti a figyelmet és az időnket, miközben arról, hogy hogyan teremtjük a valóságunkat, alig van szó. Sőt.... Azaz információhiány miatt, tudatosan felépített félreértések, téves hiedelmek miatt van annyi fájdalom, szenvedés, vágyakozás, stb. -Amikor nem érezzük a saját erőnket.
> Mindenkiben ott van az isteni szikra, ami működtet mindent, amiben egyek vagyunk és bármikor bárki el kezdheti működtetni.
> 
> Ehhez szerintem nagy segítség a végre magyarul is megjelent Csodák tanítása c. könyv.



Kedves Daibo!
Nagyjából ugyanarról beszélünk, csak az egyes fogalmakat másképp értelmezzük.
Ahogy magad is írtad, félreértések szülik a jelen korban a legnagyobb problémákat. Mivel mindannyian más környezetben élünk - kívül és belül egyaránt - és sajnos nem a hasonlóságot keresik az emberek egymásban, a közös nevezőt, hanem a különbözőséget. Ez a kali yuga jellemzője, szerencsére épp a végén járunk.

A tudás az, ami meg van az emberekben, de már a születéskor elveszítjük jelentős részét, és amint utaltál is rá, a környezetünk kondiconáltsága, amit a szülők és a társadalom tanít, elvár, azzal a tudatosság maradék részét is kiölik az emberekből. 
Ez az a tudás (tudatosság), amit a kereső embereknek fel kell ismerniük, ismét meg kell találniuk önmagukban és embertársaikban. Akkor lesz az ember ismét tudatos, mikor az elfeledett igazságnak, képességeinek ismét tudatában lesz, illetve az szerint is kezd el ismét élni.


----------



## vandorcsillag (2014 Március 22)

Nagyon szép filozófiai gondolatok,de ..........


----------



## astromeria (2014 Október 4)

Szia Nza,
Én is hasonlóság párti vagyok, és azt is mostanában olvastam, hogy a kali yuga korszak végét 1899-re datálják. Ha rá akarok hangolódni a gondolatmenetedre, akkor azt mondom: igen, az emberi tudatosság növelhető. 
Az egyén az egyetemes (végtelen)/ isteni tudat része, és mint ilyen, többé-kevésbé - szabad akaratától vezérelve - merít ebből a tudatból, ha úgy tetszik kereső lesz, vagy egyelőre csak hagyja magát sodorni az életek árjával, mígnem ő maga is kereső lesz, és rádöbben arra, hogy a tudatosság növelése az egyetlen cél, ami értelmet adhat az életnek. 
Hogy én ezért mit teszek?
Nem vonultam ki a civilizációból, hogy életem hátralévő részét meditációval töltsem (bár volt olyan időszak az életemben, mikor azt hittem, hogy ez lenne a helyes), hanem elhatároztam, hogy megtalálom a módját annak, hogy az a bizonyos isteni szikra legyen a vezérelv, és ne a "kondicionált gondolkodás" irányítsa rohanó, információtól zsúfolt életemet.
A módszer nem eredeti: az örökzöld önnevelés. Rengeteg lehetőség van e téren. A gondolatok/gondolkodás kontrolálása jó kezdet, és életre szóló részfeladat. Ajánlom pl. Rudolf Steiner gyakorlatait és a nemes nyolcrétű ösvény tanítását.


----------



## hannah22 (2015 Október 7)

nza írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> Érdekelne, hogy ki mit gondol az emberi tudatosság növekedéséről, illetve ki mit tesz érte?
> 
> Szeretném összegyűjteni azokat az embereket, akik akarnak tenni a tudatosság növeléséért, és szeretnének hasonló emberekkel eszmét cserélni, összefogni.



Üdv nza!
A felébredés egyéni, intim,belső felismerések általi rálátás,éberség. A tudatosság az elme játékszere,a felébredéshez az elme nem fér hozzá, túl mutat azon.
Az egyén önmagáért tehet,csakis önmagáért,másoknak példamutatással lehet "segítségére" .
A felébredés kemény önmunka,másokért nem tehetünk, nem érezhetünk,gondolhatunk és cselekedhetünk helyettük, marad a profán példa.
Egy felébredett hatással van a környezetére, jelenléte egy belső hívás annak, aki az igazság mellett köteleződött el, és ez nem a szavak szintjén történik.
Egy felébredett már nem akarja megváltoztatni a világot, és másokat sem, hétköznapi ember,hétköznapi élettel, és mégis más, - egyszerűen jelen van az életében,pontosabban az élet éli magát benne,rajta keresztül és általa.
.... és elérkeztünk a kifejezhetőség határához.

Az élet gigantikus rendezése -akaratlanul- egymás egymás mellé tereli a hasonlókat, nem tudunk kibújni alóla. Mindig ott vagyunk, ahol lennünk kell, csak épp' később esek le a tantusz.

h


----------



## Éleskés (2016 Január 27)

Kaptam egy levelet, megosztom veletek.
Nemcsak a szellem változik, de a test is vele.
.x.x.x.x.x.x.x.x.x.x.x.x.x.x.x.x.x.x.x.x.x.x.x.x.x.x.x.x.x.x.x.x

*10 nagyon fura tünet, ami sok embernél megjelenik!*
Meglepődsz, ha megtudod mi lehet az oka!

Azok a személyek, akik tudatosan választják a spiritualitás útját és életmódjukkal, életfelfogásukkal, egyre inkább az Egyetemes Tudathoz kezdnek igazodni gyakran tapasztalnak meg olyan testi-lelki tüneteket, amelyek orvosi szempontból nem találnak kellő magyarázatra.
A tudat fejlődése, a lélek rezgésszámának a növekedése egy tisztulási folyamat eredménye, amely során az ember lényének minden aspektusában megszabadul azoktól a folyamatoktól, amelyek nem az életet és a fejlődését támogatják. Ez sokak számára gyorsan és látványosan zajlik akár katartikus élményként, míg mások esetében a folyamat lassabban szelídebben bontakozik ki.
Íme, egy pár olyan lelki testi tünet együttes, illetve személyiségbeli változás, amelyre ha nincs más magyarázat, akkor a testi lelki tisztulási folyamat rovására írható:


*1. Az alvási szokások megváltozása*

Sokan tapasztalnak meg nyugtalan felszínes alvást, gyakori megébredést, éjszakai álombeli üzeneteket, revelációkat. Nem ritka ugyanabban az órában történő váratlan megébredés és panoráma jellegű álmok látása sem. Az alvásigény lecsökkenhet akár pár órára is. Ritkább esetben megnövekedhet, ami azt az igényt jelzi, hogy az idegrendszernek pihennie kell.

*Mit tegyél:* Próbálj alkalmazkodni az új alvási szokásodhoz és a rendelkezésedre álló többletidőt hasznosítsd. Legyél kreatív. Írhatsz naplót, olvashatsz, meditálhatsz, vagy más olyan elfoglaltságod lehet, amire napközben nem jut időd.


*2. Érzelmi hullámvasút és a múltbeli érzések visszaköszönése*

Sokan panaszkodnak váratlan módon, derült égből megjelenő elsöprő érzelmi hullámokra. Öröm vagy bánat, ami látszólag pillanatok alatt és ok nélkül vesz birtokába. Azok a múltban történt lelki sérülések és konfliktusos emberi kapcsolatok, melyek nem lettek egyensúlyba hozva és lerendezve gyakran visszaköszönnek, esélyt adva arra, hogy elengedd a múltat, megbocsáss és szabaddá tedd magad és a másik személyt.

*Mit kell tenned?* Hagyd szabadon megjelenni az érzéseid és légy hálás, hogy többé nem kell ezekkel mérgezned a tested és lelked. _Amennyiben lehorgonyzod magad ezekben és rágódsz rajtuk megbetegedhetsz._


*3. Fura étrendi szokások és allergiás jellegű reakciók.*

Meglepődhetsz, hogy milyen mértékben változik az étkezéssel kapcsolatos ízlésed. A tested ösztönösen kívánja azokat az ételeket, amelyek a legjobb egyensúlyi állapothoz tudnak juttatni.

A vegetáriánus jellegű étrend a vibrációs szintet növeli,
míg a húsfogyasztás segít abban, hogy ne szállj el teljesen és két lábbal álld meg a helyed az anyagi síkon. A szervezet nem fogadja be mindazt, ami nem természetes, így ne vedd zokon ha allergiás jellegű reakcióval válaszol amennyiben sok kémiai tartósítószert, színezéket, és más vegyi anyagot tartalmazó élelmet fogyasztasz.
*Mit kell tenned?* Légy intuitív és add meg a testednek amit kíván. Ne kínozd magad lehetetlen diétákkal, de kerüld a nagyipari forgalomban lévő kémiai maszlagot.
_Étkezés előtt áldd meg az ételt és kérd meg a tested, hogy a számára legmegfelelőbb részeket hasznosítsa belőle._
*

4. Az érzékszervek kifinomulása és új percepciók megjelenése*

Amennyiben a látásod és hallásod érdekes, de nem zavaró módon változik, szintén ne ijedj meg. Élvezd, hogy a színek, a formák új megvilágításban jelennek meg. Gyakorta láthatsz villanó apró fényeket, vagy az élőlények energetikai kontürjét. Hallásod kifinomulása által olyan apró zajokra is figyelmes lehetsz, amely eddig nem kötötte le a figyelmed. Csukott szemmel is láthatsz bizonyos színes fényjelenségeket vagy geometriai formákat, illetve hangforrás nélkül és hallhatsz bizonyos alapzajokat a füledbe.

*Mit kell tenned?* Légy türelmes, míg érzékszerveid átállnak az új rezgésszintre.


*5. Energetikai hullámok*

Gyakran érzed azt, hogy tele vagy energiával aztán pillanatok alatt kimerülsz. Egy újabb tünet, amely azt mutatja, hogy tested épp az új vibrációs szinthez szoktatja magát. Légy türelmes vele.

*Tanács:* Ha a fáradtság krónikussá válik pihenj, aludj, meditálj vagy menj ki a természetbe


*6. Átmeneti jellegű nem súlyos testi panaszok*

Gyakorlatilag bármely szerv és szervrendszer részéről megtapasztalható. Hát és derékfájás, vérnyomás és szívritmuszavar, emésztési problémák, kiütések, gyulladásos állapotok, szédülés, libidó megváltozás, izomgörcsök jelentkezhetnek. Ezeknél minden esetben ki kell kérni a szakorvos véleményét nehogy egy heveny vagy idült betegség tünet együttese bújjon meg a háttérben. Leggyakoribb a náthás tünetcsoport. Ezt vibráció szintjének az emelkedése váltja ki, de nincs vírus a háttérben.

*Mit kell tenned?* Ne mellőzd a szakszerű orvosi kivizsgálást. Azonban ha meggyőződtél, hogy a tünetek csak átmeneti jellegűek és nincs komoly orvosi gond a háttérben legyél türelmes velük és adj időt magadnak. Hagyd a testedet, hogy kitombolja magát és megtisztuljon.

_Ne ess kétségbe, a félelem valódi betegségeket teremthet._

*7. Váratlan életesemények*

Halál, baleset, válás, nagyobb anyagi veszteség, vagy bármi olyan dolog, ami arra késztet, hogy átgondoljuk az életünket. Igen, spirituális kihívások ezek, amelyeknek az a szerepe, hogy a földi kötődésekhez való viszonyunkat rendezzük, és nehezített körülmények között is megtaláljuk magunkban a szeretet és együttérzés forrását.

*Tanács:* Mindenki viszi a maga sorsát és keresztjét. A karma kihívásai elől nem elbújni kell, hanem hálával fogadni, kipipálni és elengedni, a helyét meg szeretettel feltölteni.

*8. Rohan az idő*

Egyre többen panaszkodnak arról, hogy nem érik utol magukat, mintha az idő ezerrel pörögne és összefolynak a napok, hetek és hónapok. Valóban így van, a spirituális fejlődés egyik jele ez is.

*Tanács:* Barátkozz meg azzal, hogy a földi létformában létezik az idő és tér fogalma. Míg fizikai testben vagy ezzel meg kell barátkoznod. Tedd az időt a barátoddá és végezz meditatív gyakorlatokat, tudatosítsd a jelen pillanatot.

*9. Megjelennek Mesterek az életedben*

Mintha egy precízen megrendezett Univerzális színjátékban lennél, ahol épp akkor és ott jelenik meg a számodra fontos személy, amikor kell. Mindenki megtalálja az a tanítót, információt, iskolát, amelyre a leginkább szüksége van a fejlődésének az adott szakaszában. Ahogy a tudat kibontakozik és a vibrációs szint emelkedik egyre több az apró koincidencia, és a hétköznapi csodák. Élvezd.

*Tanács:* Kérd és megadatik. A számodra szükséges útmutatást mindig megkapod. Kérd az Őrangyalodat, a jobbik eszedet, a tanítódat vagy egy nálad tapasztalt bölcsebb ember tanácsát, ha tanácstalan vagy.

_Üdvözöld a csodákat, hiszen ezek életünk részei, csak megfeledkeztünk róluk._

*10. Az elektromosság furán viselkedik körülötted.*

Pillog a villanykörte, kimegy a biztosíték, elromlik gyakran a mobil vagy a számítógép. Nemcsak a testednek, hanem az elektromos eszközöknek is meg kell barátkozniuk az új elektromágneses térrel, ami körülvesz téged.

*Tanács:* Képzeld el az illető elektromos készüléket egy fényes védő burokba és köszönd meg hogy működik és segít neked.


Ha mindezek a dolgok ismerősök, és elkezdtél járni egy spirituális úton akkor nagy valószínűséggel meg kell barátkozz azzal a gondolattal hogy lényed folyamatosan egy magasabb vibrációs szinten kezd működni. Azonban fogadd meg a tanácsokat és figyeld és éld életed felelősséggel. Nem írható minden a spiritualitás számlájára és ne ess abba a tévhitbe, hogy ezentúl mellőznöd kell a szakszerű orvosi kivizsgálást.
Kívánjuk egy szelíd, természetes, békés és testednek-lelkednek könnyed spirituális fejlődésed legyen ezen a földi utadon.


----------



## xellhu (2016 Március 14)

Nem kommentálom mindenki tegye meg magának..
https://tudaticunami.wordpress.com/2016/02/07/parbeszedben-az-univerzummal/


----------

